
Blizzard now claims full copyright for player-made “custom game” mods - lukastyrychtr
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/01/blizzard-now-claims-full-copyright-for-player-made-custom-game-mods/
======
salawat
Uh huh.

That's a really good way to ensure that a movement to boycott any of your
products gets off the ground. Also yet another page in the saga of how
businesses are trying to utilize legal asymmetry to dwindle consumers and
creative's out of their rights through draconian contract terms with no
process for a good-faith "meeting of the minds" by two individuals of "equal-
standing" to actually hash something out.

In fact, this type of thing has widespread repercussions for affecting the way
in which two parties come together to do casual business.

For heaven sake, one is buying a game, not getting married. Should a business
Start being that dictating abusive terms to that degree and I'd make sure I
become an extremely vocal figure against doing business with said business to
anyone who'll listen, and I hope others who understand the ramifications and
what is at stake will do the same.

------
h2odragon
Great motivation to generate content for them and their community of players,
there. How long before they're seekritly employing modders to generate stuff
pseudonymously in hopes of generating a community? (Hint: that doesn't work
and its obvious and offputting)

~~~
herogreen
Are there any precendents of official mods deemed unofficial ?

